# AR4 Pics



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Only one ride thus far...ready for some nice weather!


----------



## Richard.Howe (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, she's a beaut -- love the matte look on the black -- how was the ride?


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

ditto, looking at buying an AR5 and was curious how you like the ride? I will be taking a test ride sometime this week; weather should be in the 80's in H-town!!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful bike...just be sure to remove that Made in Taiwan sticker!


----------



## new2steel (Sep 20, 2008)

(beautiful bike...just be sure to remove that Made in Taiwan sticker!  )

Why?


----------

